# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  هذه هي رؤية شركة Toyota اليابانية لمدينة المستقبل

## mohamed73

من الصعب تخيل كيف سيبدو العالم في المستقبل، ولكن هذا لن يمنع Toyota  من المحاولة. في معرض الإلكترونيات الإستهلاكية CES 2020 المُنعقد حاليًا  بمدينة لاس فيغاس الأمريكية، أعلنت الشركة اليابانية عن خططها لبناء ما  تُطلق عليه إسم مدينة نموذجية للمستقبل، والتي ستكون في قاعدة جبل فوجي في  اليابان.
 هذه المدينة التي يُطلق عليها ” المدينة المحبوكة | Woven City “، ستكون  عبارة عن مدينة تعمل بخلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية. من المتوقع أيضًا أن تضم  الكثير من التكنولوجيات المستقبلية، مثل الروبوتات، ووسائل النقل الذاتية  القيادة، والمنازل الذكية، والذكاء الإصطناعي، وكلها مدمجة في بيئة معيشية  حقيقية. سيكون للمدينة أيضًا العديد من الطرق لوسائل النقل المختلفة. 
 يتضمن ذلك طرقًا للمركبات السريعة، وطرقًا للمركبات البطيئة وسيارات  التنقل الشخصية، وطرقًا للمشاة. ستركز المدينة أيضًا على الإستدامة حيث  ستعتمد على الخشب لتقليل أثر الكربون، وستعتمد أيضًا على نجارة الخشب  اليابانية التقليدية. كما سيتم تغطية أسطح المنازل بألواح الطاقة الشمسية  لتوفير الطاقة بالإضافة إلى ما يتم إنتاجه بالفعل بواسطة خلايا الوقود  الهيدروجينية.                 
  سيكون من المثير للإهتمام أن نرى كيف ستبدو مدينة المستقبل هذه، ويبدو  أننا قد لا نضطر إلى الإنتظار لفترة طويلة. من المتوقع أن يتم وضع حجر  الأساس لهذا المشروع الجديد في أوائل العام 2021.

----------

